

Experimenting with a 7 day work week - Adrock
http://joel.is/post/52624893494

======
gexla
Interesting idea, except that working out for seven days a week is quite
boneheaded.

I think I would rather go the opposite. Set every day as a work day but take
off the days where I just can't get motivated. The procrastination / motivated
days don't go by a schedule. Maybe build days off sort of like sick days. Work
on days I feel like working and then when I hit a day where I can't get
motivated, burn a day from my cache of days off.

